# Vet needs work



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I just posted in the help wanted forum. My son got out of the Army in June. He does AC work, security systems, painting, sheetrock and other stuff! His contact info is posted. If ya'll need anything done give him a call.
Thanks !! 
Linda


----------

